# Протрузия диска С3-4 2 мм. Левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа диска С6-7 5 мм.



## Маринка* (19 Июл 2022)

Доброго времени суток. Просьба помочь. Что делать, куда бежать. Началось с онемения мизинца левой руки, когда давишь на локоть сидя за рабочим столом. С начала мая перешло в хроническую форму. Лечили локоть усиленно, компрессы, витамины, дексаметазон даже кололи. Невролог в поликлинике. Не помогло. Вчера сделала МРТ, к врачу не скоро еще попаду. Тут что-то жуткое, мельком почитала форум((( Вдобавок я невротик, вчера еле в аппарате вылежала(
Еще левая ступня немеет периодами, и откуда-то взялась боль в колене внутри. Мазала мазями, стало лучше но до конца нога не подгибается под себя, больно. Не знаю с шее связано или копать ниже, пока что МРТ шеи хватает(((

Еще врач назначила ЭНМГ рук.
Мне 38 лет, работа сидячая, вес до 70 кг.

Просьба откликнуться, зараннее спасибо.

Проведено МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника. 
Получены Т1, Т2 взвешенные изображения, изображения с подавлением
сигнала от жировой ткани в аксиальной, сагиттальной и фронтальной плоскостях. На полученных томограммах определяется:
Шейный лордоз сглажен Контуры тел позвонков четкие . Отмечается заострение дорзальных апофизов тел С3, С6-С7
позвонков Структура позвонков неоднородная за счет единичных очагов жировой дегенерации костной ткани Высота
межпозвонковых дисков умеренно снижена Межпозвонковые диски дегидратированы В аксиальной и сагиттальной
проекциях определяются: Задняя срединная с правосторонней латерализацией протрузия диска С3\4 2мм Левосторонняя
парамедианная грыжа диска С6\7 5мм. вызывающая сужение латерального кармана позвоночного канала Межпозвонковые
отверстия не сужены Межпозвонковые суставы существенно не изменены Шейное утолщение выражено Контуры спинного
мозга четкие, ровные , структура однородная Резервные пространства не сужены Спинномозговые корешки визуализируются
отчетливо, расположены свободно
Заключение: Множественные дегенеративные изменения шейного отдела позвоночника межпозвонковых дисков шейного
отдела позвоночника Задняя срединная с правосторонней латерализацией протрузия диска С3\4 Левосторонняя
парамедианная грыжа диска С6\7 , вызывающая сужение латерального кармана позвоночного канала Рекомендована
консультация нейрохирурга.


----------



## La murr (19 Июл 2022)

@Маринка*, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Маринка* (19 Июл 2022)

Спасибо.  Снимков пока нет, только заключение пришло...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2022)

Маринка* написал(а):


> Что делать, куда бежать. Началось с онемения мизинца левой руки, когда давишь на локоть сидя за рабочим столом.


Мизинец с наружной час, мизинец  с двух сторон или полтора пальца?



Маринка* написал(а):


> С начала мая перешло в хроническую форму. Лечили локоть усиленно, компрессы, витамины, дексаметазон даже кололи. Невролог в поликлинике. Не помогло. Вчера сделала МРТ, к врачу не скоро еще попаду. Тут что-то жуткое, мельком почитала форум((( Вдобавок я невротик, вчера еле в аппарате вылежала(


Надо и с этим справиться, так как невроз ухудшает течение всех болезней.



Маринка* написал(а):


> Еще левая ступня немеет периодами, и откуда-то взялась боль в колене внутри.





Маринка* написал(а):


> Мазала мазями, стало лучше но до конца нога не подгибается под себя, больно. Не знаю с шее связано или копать ниже, пока что МРТ шеи хватает(((


С шеей точно не связано.



Маринка* написал(а):


> Еще врач назначила ЭНМГ рук.


Правильно. Вот тогда и оценим.



Маринка* написал(а):


> Мне 38 лет, работа сидячая, вес до 70 кг.
> 
> Просьба откликнуться, зараннее спасибо.
> 
> ...


Грыжа есть. Но является ли она причиной пока не понятно. Решение примет врач по результатам осмотра и ЭНМГ.
Хорошо бы еще и УЗИ локтевого нерва.


----------



## Маринка* (21 Июл 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, мизинец весь. Откликается когда трогаешь косточку на локте, искры из глаз.
Вчера попала к врачу, немного "успокоила" что грыжа сейчас и перед осмотром к армии выявляется у пацанов, так что дело не в том что я суперстар))
Назначила Аксамон месяц и октолипен тоже месяц. Почитала показания - ужаснулась.
Подскажите если есть проблемы в остальной спине ниже шеи)) эти препараты я так понимаю тоже окажут эффект?
Заранее спасибо, как хорошо что есть такой форум!)

Кстати велосипед не запретила и баню тоже, сказала только не охлаждаться. Ну она такая, немного пассивная... спросила массаж же делала, а я не делала, дала направление. И что-то страшно с протрузией на массаж...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2022)

Маринка* написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, мизинец весь. Откликается когда трогаешь косточку на локте, искры из глаз.


Точно не грыжа причина.



Маринка* написал(а):


> Вчера попала к врачу, немного "успокоила" что грыжа сейчас и перед осмотром к армии выявляется у пацанов, так что дело не в том что я суперстар))
> Назначила Аксамон месяц и октолипен тоже месяц. Почитала показания - ужаснулась.
> Подскажите если есть проблемы в остальной спине ниже шеи)) эти препараты я так понимаю тоже окажут эффект?


Эти препараты не от проблемы спины, а от проблемы нерва, который болит на руке.



Маринка* написал(а):


> ...Кстати велосипед не запретила и баню тоже, сказала только не охлаждаться. Ну она такая, немного пассивная... спросила массаж же делала, а я не делала, дала направление. И что-то страшно с протрузией на массаж...


Страшно - не ходите.
А то заболит от того, что на работе устали, а будете .думать, что массажист виноват.


----------



## Маринка* (24 Авг 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Точно не грыжа причина...


@Доктор Ступин,
доброе утро! Вы были правы - не грыжа причина. Сделала ЭНМГ на днях - врач после 3 месяцев лечения увидела его результаты и завершила консервативное лечение, отправила на консультацию к нейрохирургу...
Завтра поеду на УЗИ локтевого сустава, кстати она плечами пожала, хотите делайте хотите нет.  Но думаю к нейрохирургу лучше с УЗИ ехать?
Посмотрите пожалуйста насколько критично исследование. На операцию почти настроена, но пугают конечно отзывы что рубцы, неудачи и тд( Опять же страшно что если не делать то нерв атрофируется(
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2022)

УЗИ надо делать обязательно. Если там будут признаки повреждения нерва, то уж лучше сперва сделать операцию на уровне локтя, посмотреть на результат, а уж потом думать об операции на шее.


----------



## Маринка* (24 Авг 2022)

То есть на ЭНМГ видно что что-то не так в проведении от спины?( Я так поняла однозначно локоть причина. 
Правда потом только увидела что врач смотрела не те позвонки где у меня грыжа, ( Вы меня конечно расстроили


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2022)

Как раз наоборот. У Вас постепенно выявляется то, о чем мы с Вами разговаривали в начале темы.
Но не видя Вас, говорить о стопроцентном понимании ситуации – невозможно!
И поэтому всегда обговариваем все возможные варианты.
Как только встанет вопрос о шее – сразу задам вопрос: а что Вы хотите получить. Ради чего Вы делаете операцию. Ради боли, или ради онемения?
Но думаю до этого не дойдёт. Давайте подождём мнение хирурга о ситуации с Вашим локтевым нервом!


----------



## Маринка* (25 Авг 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!
Сходила на УЗИ, там все идеально. На след неделе поеду в наш местный именитый центр - Федеральный центр нейрохирургии (Новосибирск), посмотрим что скажут там.
Кстати мне показалось что весь след день после ЭНМГ онемение уменьшилось. В поликлинике на это врач пожала плечами, когда я спросила может можно мне походить на такое. Предложила физио)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2022)

Маринка* написал(а):


> Кстати мне показалось что весь след день после ЭНМГ онемение уменьшилось. В поликлинике на это врач пожала плечами, когда я спросила может можно мне походить на такое. Предложила физио)


Правильно предложила, стимуляция нерва - уменьшает онемение.


----------

